# Piper's first trip to the groomer...



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

I took her in to have a sanitary groom and have the pads of her feet cleaned up. My husband really wanted the hair around her eyes cut, so I asked to have it trimmed back a bit. I should have been very explicitly clear and probably should have brought a pic. It sounded like the groomer and I were on the same page...but not so much. 

She ended up shaving the bridge of her nose right to the skin and she cut her "bangs". My poor puppy. She also has a blood blister on her belly. 

ETA: Looking through the grooming thread...and maybe the nose thing is normal! Shows what I know. LOL


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I don't think it's looks that bad. She still looks really cute.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

She's adorable. 

btw - Piper is my favorite name.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I think she looks cute. It doesn't look like they shaved the bridge of her nose. I was actually going to have Tim's muzzle trimmed and I like what they did with Piper's. Always bring in pictures, there is so much left to interpretation. Hair grows back. What's the deal with a blood blister on her stomach, did the groomer do that?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I think she looks cute!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She does look cute and can see better now!. If you want to grow it back and still have her eyes show tell them just the bangs. Maddies first and only groom they did the same thing.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Okay, it is just hair but I would freak. 

You may have to worry about sunburn now until it gets longer. I know that people use chapstick to train the hair down. Just use a chapstick with spf 15. I think that would be safe. Opinions, anyone?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

sigh... I'm sorry! yes, most of us have experienced the "shaved nose" and hated it! It is most definitly not "normal" for havs ... Just learn how to do everything yourself, it will save you SO much money and heartache!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> sigh... I'm sorry! yes, most of us have experienced the "shaved nose" and hated it! It is most definitly not "normal" for havs ... Just learn how to do everything yourself, it will save you SO much money and heartache!


Or at least do what I do, and insist that you stay with your dog through the groom. That accomplishes two things. They don't get things done that you don't want, and they don't have to wait around in a cage before or after their groom.


----------



## 1stladysoul (May 17, 2013)

I think Piper looks amazing! Such a precious gem.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

The upside is that it shows her little Panda bear eyes - so cute!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry, I like the before look better. But it will grow, as they say. She's a doll either way though.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I think Piper looks adorable!


----------



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> She's adorable.
> 
> btw - Piper is my favorite name.


TY  I have gotten a lot of compliments on her name, which is very helpful because my hubby totally argued with me about it! LOL


----------



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

jabojenny said:


> I think she looks cute. It doesn't look like they shaved the bridge of her nose. I was actually going to have Tim's muzzle trimmed and I like what they did with Piper's. Always bring in pictures, there is so much left to interpretation. Hair grows back. What's the deal with a blood blister on her stomach, did the groomer do that?


Yes, I am guessing with the clippers? I am not sure how it happened.


----------



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> Sorry, I like the before look better. But it will grow, as they say. She's a doll either way though.


I much prefer the before look too. I liked her messy little look. On the plus side though, it is way, way easier to clean the goop from her eyes.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Piper's before picture is so cute. I'm sure it will grow back quickly.

My Charlie has about the same amount of bangs and hair around the eyes/nose and I am worried that maybe he can't see well enough. However I love his shaggy scruffy look and really don't want to risk a groomer at this stage. What do people think? Can I just leave it to grow?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie had a similar thing happen a couple of times - once a groomer over trimmed her face and then another time my sister did it without my permission. Now she has a shaggy face - her hair has been growing out for 5 months and I recently noticed that she doesn't seem to have the eye goop issue that is prevalent when her hair is shorter. I'm now convinced that longer face hair is the way to go for my little baby.
- Jeanne


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

The groomer did not shave the bridge of the nose. She certainly cleared out the eyes, stop area and a little beyond that. She may have thinned it out a little but it's not shaved. Next time you can say, just the corner of the eyes and the stop. 

Not sure how a groomer can make a blood blisters. Groomers can irritate sensitive skin areas like the sanitary with clippers that have a hot blade, a really thin blade like a 30 or 40, or the dog just has sensitive skin, and knick paw pads and injure face areas from scissors. Groomers also can cause skin irritation from too much brushing, called brush burn. This can happen to deshedding dogs, dogs that are being dematted, and dogs with delicate skin. Groomers can cut the skin, further irritate, or expose skin that is already damaged such as with severely matted dogs or dogs with a hidden skin irritation. Groomers can also knick a part of the skin that is raised from all the other areas like a mole or growth, or high incident areas like the paw pads, hocks, elbows, back knees, and tuck area. Considering that dogs are unpredictable and MOVING TARGETS, I am always amazed at how little incidents there are for the average groomer. In my experience most issues have to do with a groomer exposing an existing condition.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Piper looks great!


----------



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

atsilvers27 said:


> The groomer did not shave the bridge of the nose. She certainly cleared out the eyes, stop area and a little beyond that. She may have thinned it out a little but it's not shaved. Next time you can say, just the corner of the eyes and the stop.
> 
> Not sure how a groomer can make a blood blisters. Groomers can irritate sensitive skin areas like the sanitary with clippers that have a hot blade, a really thin blade like a 30 or 40, or the dog just has sensitive skin, and knick paw pads and injure face areas from scissors. Groomers also can cause skin irritation from too much brushing, called brush burn. This can happen to deshedding dogs, dogs that are being dematted, and dogs with delicate skin. Groomers can cut the skin, further irritate, or expose skin that is already damaged such as with severely matted dogs or dogs with a hidden skin irritation. Groomers can also knick a part of the skin that is raised from all the other areas like a mole or growth, or high incident areas like the paw pads, hocks, elbows, back knees, and tuck area. Considering that dogs are unpredictable and MOVING TARGETS, I am always amazed at how little incidents there are for the average groomer. In my experience most issues have to do with a groomer exposing an existing condition.


Sorry, I didn't explain the shaved area very well. Thanks for providing the correct terminology. It's all very new to me! 

I definitely don't hold the groomer responsible for doing different then I would have liked. It's my own fault for not being able to explain exactly what I wanted.

The blood blister is right on her belly, and there are no existing conditions there to my knowledge, but we'll keep an eye out.


----------

